# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Pellets σε κοκατιλ

## xarris21

Γεια σε ολους... χαζευοντας  σε ενα ον λαιν πετ σοπ βρικα το ακολουθο μειγμα pellets για παπαγαλους απο την εταιρια *Nutribird G14 TropicalΓια μεσαίους & μεγάλους παπαγάλους (Versele Laga), και περιεχει τα παρακατω συστατικα:*Δημητριακά              
Σπόροι (ελάχιστοι πυρήνες αραχίδων 10%)              
Φρούτα (ελάχιστοι νωποί καρποί 5%)              
Φυτικά πρωτεϊνικά αποσπάσματα              
Παράγωγα φυτικής προέλευσης              
Ζάχαρες              
Μεταλλεύματα              
L-λυσίνη              
Methionine              
Extr. Schidigera Yucca              
Fructo-ολιγοσακχαρίτες              
Βιταμίνες              
Ιχνοστοιχεία
Ακατέργαστη πρωτεΐνη       14 % 
Ακατέργαστο λίπος       16 % 
Ακατέργαστη τέφρα       4.5 % 
Ακατέργαστη ίνα       3.5 % 
Ασβέστιο       0.9 % 
Φώσφορος       0.6 % 
Μαγνήσιο       0.15 % 
Νάτριο       0.2 % 
Λυζίνη       0.75 % 
Methionine       0.30 % 
Θρεονίνη       0.50 % 
Tryptophan       0.13 % 
Βιταμίνη Α       12.000 IU/kg 
Βιταμίνη D3       1.200 IU/kg 
Βιταμίνη Ε       30 mg/$l*kg 
Βιταμίνη Κ       1.2 mg/$l*kg 
Βιταμίνη B1       1.5 mg/$l*kg 
Βιταμίνη B2       8 mg/$l*kg 
Βιταμίνη B3       12.5 mg/$l*kg 
Βιταμίνη B6       3 mg/$l*kg
οποιος καταφερε να διαβασει τον παραπανω καταλογο μπορει να μου πει αν αυτη η διατροφη κανει για κοκατιλ(το πετ σοπ ελεγε  οτι κανει) και επισης αν μπορει να μου πει τι παραπανω να βαζω(φρουτα και λαχανικα  απο το σπιτι).Ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προτερων

----------


## Φάμπιο

Κανει αλλα υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μην στα φαει,καθως δεν συμπαθουν ολα τα πουλια τα πελλετς..Δεν τα εχουν μαθει απο μικρα η και σε καποιες περιπτωσεις απλα δεν τα θελουν!
Μπορεις ομως να του προσφερεις συχνα φρουτα και λαχανικα και μαζι με το μειγμα σπορων για μεσαιους παπαγαλους,το κοκατιλ σου θα ειναι υγιεστατο!!
Οπως μπορεις να του δινεις και αυγο βραστο

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εγω γιατι δεν εχω καταλαβει το λογο να δινει καποιος πελλετς αντι για μιγμα σπορων?

----------


## Φάμπιο

Το δινεις σαν συμπληρωμα διατροφης..
Αν δεν το τρωνε δινεις φρεσκα φρουτα και λαχανικα..

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

και για πιο λογο να μην δινεις κατευθυαν φρεσκα φρουτα και λαχανικα που ειναι και η νορμαλ διατροφη τους?

----------


## Oneiropagida

Συμπλήρωμα διατροφής συμφωνώ.
Αλλά μάλλον το αντίθετο νομίζω..... αν δεν τρώνε φρούτα και λαχανικά δίνεις pellets.......

----------


## ria

νικη σε περιπτωση που δεν τρωει φρουτα και λαχανικα παρα μονο αυγο?? μπορει να αντικαταστησουν τα πελλετς τα φρουτα και λαχανικα?????

----------


## Φάμπιο

Τα καλης ποιοτητας πελλετς ειναι π.χ. σαν μια καλη ξηρα τροφη για τα σκυλια..
Οπως και για τα σκυλια θα ηταν καλο να τρωνε *φρεσκο* κρεας,υπαρχει ομως η ξηρα τροφη οπου τους δινει ολα αυτα που χρειαζονται..
ε καπως ετσι ειναι και τα πελλετς..

----------


## Φάμπιο

Οσο ειναι μωρο να του δινεις συχνα αυγο..
Ειναι δυσκολο τα κοκατιλ να μην τρωνε φρουτα και λαχανικα.Ειναι τοσο περιεργα που θα δοκιμασουν..Μπορει οχι αμεσως αλλα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην φανε στο τελος..Μετα μπορει να εχουν και επιλογες του τυπου να τους αρεσει το κολοκυθι αλλα οχι το μηλο..Γουστα ειναι αυτα!!
Τα πελλετς για καποια πουλια ειναι δυσκολο να φανε για καποια αλλα ειναι το αγαπημενο τους!!!!

----------


## ria

κοιτα στον μικρουλη ετριψα λιγο μηλο στον τριφτη και δοκιμαζε αλλα δεν μπορεσα να καταλαβω αν το τρωει ηταν σαν απλα να το δοκιμαζει..το ιδιο και με το μανταρινι...ενω το αυγο κατευθειαν το δοκιμασε..στα φρουτα εριξα και 2-3 σπορακια πανω να τον δελεασω..ειναι 3 μηνων περιπου..θα δοκιμασω και με αλλα φρουτα να δουμε!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

τα pellets θεωρητικα ερχονται να καλυψουν τις διατροφικες ελλειψεις που μπορει να δημιουργηθουν σε μια εκτροφη στην αιχμαλωσια οπου τα πουλια δεν τρωνε τις τροφες οπως τις βρισκουν στη φυση ,καποια επισης δεν τρωνε βασικες τροφες για καλυψη εξτρα αναγκων πχ αυγο ,ενω καποια αλλα αντι να τρωνε ενα πολυποικιλο μιγμα σπορων δινουν ιδιαιτερη βαση σε παχυντικους και ειδικα στου ηλιοσπορους .ομως οπως θα δειτε και εδω  
*Η σημασια της ισορροπιας στην ληψη ω3 και ω6 στους παπαγαλους*κατι τετοιο ανατρεπει μια σημαντικη ισορροπια στα ειδη λιπαρων προσλαμβανομενων οξεων ,γεγονος που εχει μεσοπροθεσμα και αυτο σημαντικη επιπτωση στην αγγειακη και οχι μονο υγεια των πουλιων .

την ισορροπια αυτη ερχονται οπως ειπαμε θεωρητικα και επιμενω σε αυτο τον ορο ,να καλυψουν τα pellets .κατα την παρασκευη τους εκ των πρωτων υλων τους και εκ των προσθετων συνθετικων θρεπτικων συστατικων τους (βιταμινων ,αμινοξεων κλπ που προστιθενται ) εχουν υπολογιστει να καλυπτουν σωστα το διαιτολογιο αν δινονται αντι σπορων και φρεσκων τροφων .αποτελουν και καλα πληρη τροφη .ασχετα με την ποιοτητα των συστατικων τους ,για τα οποια εχω εκφρασει τους προβληματισμους μου εδω
*Σκέψεις πανω στη χρηση των pellets σαν βασικη διατροφη αντι σπορων και φρουτων*ακομα και να ηταν η καλυτερη ,δεν μπορουν να κατεχουν την ιδια διατροφικη συσταση σε καποια συστατικα μετα το ανοιγμα του οπως και καθε σκευασμα διατροφικο .μιλω για τις λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες και τα λιπαρα οξεα τους που ταγγιζουν γρηγορα και ναι μεν το προιον δεν χαλα ως προς το αν γινεται πηγη μικροβιων ,αλλα θρεπτικα μειονεκτει συντομα απο την αναγραφομενη αξια του .για εναν που καταναλωνει πχ σε μεγαλο εκτροφειο τη συσκευασια σε 2-3 μερες ισως ειναι οκ (αν την τρωνε τα πουλια ) .αλλα για εναν που την κρατα για καιρο ....

για μενα τα pellets πρεπει να δινονται μονο σαν συμπληρωμα σε ενα χαμηλο ποσοστο του ημερησιου σιτηρεσιου       (κατω του 10 % και μονο αν ειναι οργανικης προελευσης )      και μονο αν το πουλι παρουσιαζει ιδιαιτεροτητες οπως οι παρακατω να καλυπτουν ενα μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο ισως και μεχρι 50 % και παντα μιλωντας για οργανικα pellet  . :

 δεν τρωει ειτε αυγο ειτε αυγοτροφη με χρηση αυγου (οχι ετοιμη γιατι και κεινη ειναι στην ουσια τριμμενο pellet ) ,φυσικα φρεσκια διατηρημενη σε δοσεις των 2-3 το πολυ ημερων για να μην χανει και αυτη την αξια της .

δεν τρωει φρεσκα χορταρικα  και καποια φρουτα  (αν και θα προτιμουσα ενα υδατοδιαλυτο συμπληρωμα βιταμινων Β παρα τις συνθετικες βιταμινες των pellet ...γιατι απο τα αποξηραμενα φρουτα τους  (5 % λεει το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα ) να μην περιμενουμε και πολλα ...

δεν τρωει συνολικα το μιγμα σπορων αλλα επιλεγει μονο τους ηλιοσπορους ή τον σπορο cardy (καρθαμο )

----------


## mamalos

μεγαλη απατη τα πελετ εκτος αν το πουλι εχει μαθει να τα τρωει απο μικρο .δεν ξερω ,αν τα δωσετε σε μεγαλο πουλι ακομα και αν εφορμοσετε το προγραμμα που λεει μεσα το προιον κινδυνευετε να χασετε το πουλι σας!το οτι το πουλι προτιμα απλα σπορια απο τα πελετ κατι σημαινει δεν νομιζω να ξερουμε καλυτερα απο αυτο?

----------


## jk21

οτιδηποτε προσφερεται ελευθερα προς αγορα δεν ειναι απατη .οτιδηποτε αγοραζεται χωρις ψαξιμο ... ας το πω επιεικως ειναι λαθος .τα pellet αν ειναι οργανικα (απο βιολογικα πιστοποιημενες πρωτες υλες ) σαφως σαν συμπληρωμα διατροφης που στηριζεται ομως σε πολυποικιλο φρεσκο διαιτολογιο που το προσεχουμε και εχουμε τον ελεγχο τι τρωει το πουλι ,ειναι κατι θεμιτο και ισως θετικο. μαλιστα αν το πουλι δεν τρωει φρεσκες τροφες παρολη την προσπαθεια μας (γιατι ετσι ειχε μαθει στα εκτροφεια ) ισως και αναγκαιο .τα pellet απο μη οργανικες πρωτες υλες δεν μπορουν σαφως να δωσουν κατι περισσοτερο απο μια καλη αυγοτροφη (κατα προτιμηση στηριγμενη σε αυγοψωμο απο ποιοτικες πρωτες υλες δημητριακων και αυτα για τα οποια ξερουμε την φρεσκαδα τους ) ,διατροφη με χορταρικα και φρουτα και ενα προγραμμα ενισχυσης σε αραια διαστηματα  με ενα πολυβιταμινουχο περιεχων και αμινοξεα ,καθως και σε διαστηματα αυξημενων αναγκων .αυτη ειναι η υποκειμενικη μου γνωμη συμφωνα με δεδομενα τα οποια ανεπτυξα

----------


## xarris21

αρα καλυτερα να το μαθω στα πελετ οι στους σπορους?

----------


## mamalos

> οτιδηποτε προσφερεται ελευθερα προς αγορα δεν ειναι απατη .οτιδηποτε αγοραζεται χωρις ψαξιμο ... ας το πω επιεικως ειναι λαθος .τα pellet αν ειναι οργανικα (απο βιολογικα πιστοποιημενες πρωτες υλες ) σαφως σαν συμπληρωμα διατροφης που στηριζεται ομως σε πολυποικιλο φρεσκο διαιτολογιο που το προσεχουμε και εχουμε τον ελεγχο τι τρωει το πουλι ,ειναι κατι θεμιτο και ισως θετικο. μαλιστα αν το πουλι δεν τρωει φρεσκες τροφες παρολη την προσπαθεια μας (γιατι ετσι ειχε μαθει στα εκτροφεια ) ισως και αναγκαιο .τα pellet απο μη οργανικες πρωτες υλες δεν μπορουν σαφως να δωσουν κατι περισσοτερο απο μια καλη αυγοτροφη (κατα προτιμηση στηριγμενη σε αυγοψωμο απο ποιοτικες πρωτες υλες δημητριακων και αυτα για τα οποια ξερουμε την φρεσκαδα τους ) ,διατροφη με χορταρικα και φρουτα και ενα προγραμμα ενισχυσης σε αραια διαστηματα  με ενα πολυβιταμινουχο περιεχων και αμινοξεα ,καθως και σε διαστηματα αυξημενων αναγκων .αυτη ειναι η υποκειμενικη μου γνωμη συμφωνα με δεδομενα τα οποια ανεπτυξα


εχεις ταισει ποτε τα πουλια σου με πελετ?απτα λεγομενα σου μαλλον οχι,αυτα που λες ειναι το παραμυθακι της καθε εταιρειας να πουλησει το προιον της.ας κρινουμε το προιον με βαση την ζητηση που χει απτα πουλια και οχι απτο προμο της καθε εταιρειας δεν το χρειαζομαστε!

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ εχεις διαβασει το αρθρακι που ειχα γραψει για τα πελλετ; δεν νομιζω ... ειμαι μεγας πολεμιος των μη οργανικων και απλα ανεχομαι οταν ειναι αναγκη τα οργανικα .την ιδια θεση εχω και για τις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες .για διαβασε το συνδεσμο που εχω στο ποστ 11 και θα καταλαβεις ... απλα θελω στη ζωη μου να ειμαι αντικειμενικος και δικαιος σε οτι κανω κριτικη .δεν εχω ταισει ποτε pellets γιατι δεν εχω παπαγαλους και εχω δωσει πριν πολλα χρονια μονο 1 μισυ συσκευασια το πολυ αυγοτροφης ετοιμης

----------


## mamalos

να μην βομβαρδιζουμε τον κοσμο με λεπτομερειες και τον μπερδευουμε.τα πελετ δεν τρωγονται απτα πουλια οπως τα παρουσιαζουν,ειναι κοροιδια κατα την γνωμη μου ιδιως τα συγκεκριμενα που αναφερει ο φιλος πιο πανω.και ειναι κοροιδια οχι μονο για την τιμη τους 10-15 ευρω αλλα γιατι δεν τα τρωνε!να μας πουμε που πουλανε κοκατιλ που τρωνε πελετς να παμε να αγορασουμε,ελεος!εδω στο φορουμ πιστευω ο καθενας πρεπει να ανοιγει τα ματια του αλλου ωστε να μην την πατησει.στο συγκεκριμενο ειμαι παθων και μαθων!

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα δεν τα τρωνε.... τα τσακιζουν... αλλα δεν τα προτιμω!!!!
θελω να ξερω τι τρωνε τα πουλακια μου!!! και να ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο!

----------


## mamalos

γιατι ρε μιτσ δεν τα προτιμας τοσα θρεπτικα συστατικα,βιταμινες κτλπ εχουν?δεν εμπιστευεσαι μια τοσο εγκυρη εταιρεια?τελοσπαντων σημασια εχει οτι συμφωνουμε και οτι και συ δεν τα προτεινεις και εισαι κατα των πελετ?

----------


## mitsman

Δεν τα δινω για τον λογο που δεν δινω και ετοιμη αυγοτροφη.....

το εχω πει και γινομαι γραφικος!!!!

Στο βωμο του χρηματος θυσιαζουν ανθρωπινες ζωες..... Στα πουλακια θα εχουν ενδιασμους??????



ΟΧΙ... δεν τα δινω ουτε θα τα δωσω ποτε στα πουλακια μου!

----------


## mamalos

ναι καιγω στα πουλια μου δεν δινω χρωστικες ουσιες ειμαι κατα!

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ( mamalos ) εσυ δεν θες να σου δινω λεπτομερειες γιατι εχεις αποφασισει το τι θες και περισσοτερο σε μπερδευουν παρα σε βοηθουν οπως λες .οταν ομως πρεπει να πεισω και κεινον που εχει θετικη αποψη για τα pellets (που υπαρχουν ατομα αρκετα που εχουν αλλα τα επιλεγουν και τα πουλακια τους .δεν μπορεις να ξερεις απο την δικη σου εμπειρια γενικα τι ισχυει ) πρεπει να το κανω με επιχειρηματα και αποδειξεις .αυτο δεν ειναι παντα 2 κουβεντες απλες δυστυχως .αλλα οπως σε καθε κουβεντα μου θελω οταν υποστηριζω κατι ,να το στηριζω με επιχειρηματα και αποδειξεις !

----------


## mariakappa

> να μην βομβαρδιζουμε τον κοσμο με λεπτομερειες και τον μπερδευουμε.τα πελετ δεν τρωγονται απτα πουλια οπως τα παρουσιαζουν,ειναι κοροιδια κατα την γνωμη μου ιδιως τα συγκεκριμενα που αναφερει ο φιλος πιο πανω.και ειναι κοροιδια οχι μονο για την τιμη τους 10-15 ευρω αλλα γιατι δεν τα τρωνε!να μας πουμε που πουλανε κοκατιλ που τρωνε πελετς να παμε να αγορασουμε,ελεος!εδω στο φορουμ πιστευω ο καθενας πρεπει να ανοιγει τα ματια του αλλου ωστε να μην την πατησει.στο συγκεκριμενο ειμαι παθων και μαθων!


το οτι το δεν τα προτιμουν δεν σημαινει οτι δεν προσφερουν τιποτα.τα δικα μου μια χαρα ζουνε και μαλιστα το θηλυκο μου ρινγκνεκ χαρη σε αυτα ζει!! και να σημειωσω οτι παιρνω την συγκεκριμενη μαρκα.
το θεμα με τα πελλετς με εχει απασχολησει στο παρελθον παρα πολυ γιατι ενδιαφερομαι για τα πουλια μου.καποια στιγμη ειχα κι εγω τις αμφιβολιες μου αλλα μετα σκεφτηκα οτι υπαρχουν ολοκληρα παρκα που ταιζουν τους παπαγαλους τους με πελλετς και ειναι ολοι μια χαρα.στα παρκα κανενας δεν μπαινει στον κοπο να τους παει φρουτα και λαχανικα σε καθημερινη βαση.
και επειδη με μπερδευει πολυ τα θεμα ποιοτητας των πελλετς θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση.ποια μαρκα κατα την γνωμη σας μπορει να δωθει με λιγοτερες επιφυλαξεις στα πουλια? η vesele laga και η znupreem δεν ειναι οργανικες.η harisson ειναι οργανικη αλλα ειναι και αμερικανικη και ως γνωστων στην αμερικη δεν υπαρχει ελεγχος.ποια μας μενει λοιπον?

----------


## mamalos

> ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ( mamalos ) εσυ δεν θες να σου δινω λεπτομερειες γιατι εχεις αποφασισει το τι θες και περισσοτερο σε μπερδευουν παρα σε βοηθουν οπως λες .οταν ομως πρεπει να πεισω και κεινον που εχει θετικη αποψη για τα pellets (που υπαρχουν ατομα αρκετα που εχουν αλλα τα επιλεγουν και τα πουλακια τους .δεν μπορεις να ξερεις απο την δικη σου εμπειρια γενικα τι ισχυει ) πρεπει να το κανω με επιχειρηματα και αποδειξεις .αυτο δεν ειναι παντα 2 κουβεντες απλες δυστυχως .αλλα οπως σε καθε κουβεντα μου θελω οταν υποστηριζω κατι ,να το στηριζω με επιχειρηματα και αποδειξεις !


1)τις λεπτομερειες τις εχει απο πισω το κουτι συστατικα ,ποσοστα,βιταμινες ανοργανα κτλπ ξεκαθαρα και δεν μπερδευομαι2)εγω μιλησα εκ πειρας και ειπα μονο και μονο την γνωμη μου 3)επιχειρηματα και αποδειξεις τι εννοεις εφτα σελιδες θεωρια?ταισε πρωτα πελετ και ελα να μας τα ξαναπεις

----------


## jk21

βρε ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ μαζι μιλαμε και χωρια ακουμε που λενε  .... δεν συμπαθω τα πελλετς ,δεν δινω γιατι δεν εχω παπαγαλους και αν ειχα δεν θα εδινα σιγουρα για τους λογους που μπορει να αναφερω σε 7 ή λιγοτερες σελιδες οπως λες .σε οσες νομιζω οτι ειναι αναγκαιο για να δικαιολογω την αρνητικη σταση μου απεναντι σε αυτα .θα εδινα ομως αν κρινοντας η ζωη ενος πουλιου που παρα τις προσπαθειες δεν ετρωγε τιποτα αλλο .οπως θα εδινα και μπισκοτα μονο στο παιδι μου αν δεν ετρωγε (που λεει ο λογος .... ) τιποτα αλλο .και η αληθεια ειναι οτι αν ταιζαμε τα παιδια μας μονο  μπισκοτα ,πατατακια ,δημητριακα σοκολατενια  ,γιαουρτι με γευση φρουτου ,χυμο επονομαζομενο φρεσκο αλλα παστεριωμενο στην ουσια ,γαλα υψηλης παστεριωσης που διαρκει 20 μερες για να υπαρχει οταν βαριομαστε να παμε να παρουμε φρεσκο για αυτα ,hamburger με νοστιμο  μεταλλαγμενο κιμα και τηγανιτο κοτοπουλο απο αμερικα .... και παλι θα ζουσανε .τα γεραματα τους βεβαια και ποσο θα ζουσανε μαλλον δεν θα προλαβαινα να τα δω ... αλλα αν τα προλαβαινα ....


αν και παλι αυτο που καταλαβες ειναι οτι προμοταρω τα pellet και δεν ειμαι εναντιον τους ... θα αγορασω ετοιμη αυγοτροφη και θα την φαω για να με εκδικηθω που δεν τα καταφερα ουτε τωρα να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις τη θεση μου    ::

----------


## Φάμπιο

Κι εγω βαση πειρας αναφερω την γνωμη μου και λεω οτι υπαρχουν πουλια που τρωνε τα πελλετς και ζουνε και βασιλευουνε και γεννανε υγιη μωρα και εχουν μερικα και μια αλφα ηλικια!!
Το να μην τα δινει καποιος αλλα δινει ομως με αλλο τροπο βιταμινες ειναι επισης σεβαστο και σωστο!!
Δεν ειναι λαθος ομως να δινεις πελλετς και οποιος υποστηριζει το αντιθετο ειναι λαθος και κανει παραπληροφορηση!!
Στο εξωτερικο καποιοι δινουν αποκλειστικα και μονο πελλετς στους παπαγαλους τους κατι που δεν με βρισκει συμφωνη ουτε και καποιους καταξιωμενους ελληνες εκτροφεις που το χουμε συζητησει!!
Επισης μεγαλη ζημια μπορει να παθει καποιο πτηνο προσφεροντας του μιγμα σπορων καποιας εταιριας..Ας μην τα ριχνουμε ολα στα πελλετς!!
Πιο βλαβερα ειναι αυτα τα μπισκοτακια τα χρωματιστα που εχουν μεσα καποια μιγματα..Και πολλοι τα δινουν γιατι μιγμα χωρις μπισκοτο ειναι πιο ακριβο..



Υ.Γ:Κι οσο για αυτο που ειπες "ας μου βρει καποιος κοκατιλ που τρωει πελλετς κι εγω θα παω να το αγορασω"
      μη με προκαλεις γιατι θα αναγκαστεις να αγορασεις παραπανω απο 10.. :Happy0196:

----------


## jk21

Νικη γνωριζεις την διαφορα στη συσταση των εγχρωμων μπισκοτων σε τροφες οχι χυμα αλλα επωνυμων εταιριων συσμευασμενων μιγματων; εχουν καποια διαφορα απο τα pellet ;γνωριζεις αν το περιεχομενο ενος σπορου κατω απο το κελυφος του διατηρει περισσοτερο ή λιγοτερο χρονο τις λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες του απο οτι μια συσκευασια pellets που καποια στιγμη εχουμε ανοιξει και εχει ερθει σε επαφη με τον αερα; γνωριζεις την προελευση της πρωτης υλης της βασης των pellets και των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων οταν αυτη δεν αναφερεται αναλυτικα (ευτυχως στα pellets συνηθως αναφερεται ) στη συσκευασια; εχεις σκεφτει γιατι δεν αναφερονται αναλυτικα και σαν πρωτες υλες ονοματιζονται προιοντα και <<υποπροιοντα >> αρτοποιιας; αν αυτα ειναι η πρωτη υλη απο ποιον φτιαχτηκαν; γιατι αν φτιαχτηκαν απο την ιδια την εταιρια η λογικη και οι νομοι της ε.ε απο οσο ξερω απαιτουν την αναγραφη των πρωτων υλων εκτος απο συστατικα νομιζω κατω του 1 % οπου και εκει πρεπει να αναφερουν οτι προκειται για προσθετα αναγνωρισμενα απο την ΕΕ  (ce )

το ειπα και παραπανω ...και τα παιδια μας και μεις τρωμε διαφορα και δεν εχουμε πεθανει ... το θεμα ειναι αν θελουμε απλα να τρωμε για να ζουμε ή αν θελουμε να δινουμε το καλυτερο στα παιδια μας και στα πουλια μας .επαναλαμβανω : σαφως αν δεν μπορουμε με κανενα τροπο να εισαγαγουμε φυσικη διατροφη σε καποιο πουλι ,θα του δωσουμε και πελλετς .οι μεγαλοι εκτροφεις δινουν πελλετς γιατι για αυτους τα πουλια ειναι εμποριο και δεν μπορουν ενα μεγαλο αριθμο πουλιων (που απαιτουνται για να εχει νοημα αυτο το εμποριο ) να ταιζονται με φυσικο τροπο .αν εχουμε στοχους οπως εκεινοι ,το βρισκω λογικο .αν οχι τοτε η προταιρεοτητα ειναι η φυσικη διατροφη που οπως και στους ανθρωπους καλυπτεται περιστασιακα και αν υπαρξει αναγκη με συμπληρωματα τυπου πελλετς ή πολυβιταμινων

----------

